# 'Dan Rather Reports'



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In this thread, we will try to give you a heads-up on upcoming topics being covered on Dan Rather's
new weekly news program on HDNet. Each week, Rather and his team devote a full hour to the news
as they present, in high-definition, some of the most important topics of the day. Check in here first,
then check out "Dan Rather Reports".

~~~~~~~~~~~

Tue., Dec 5 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT - * Premiere *
*Border War* - 
More Americans have been kidnapped in Mexican border towns than in Iraq. The
drug cartels have all but taken over several of Mexico's northern border cities.
_Dan Rather Reports_ looks at the growing violence that's just next door.

Additional dates/times:

Tue., Dec 5 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Wed., Dec 6 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT 
Sat., Dec 9 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun., Dec 10 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT

~~~~~~~~~~~

Go to Dan Rather Reports for the latest information.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue., Dec. 26th 8:00 PM ET

*Coming Home *- It's been said that war changes everything.

On this week's Dan Rather Reports, a close-up look at American soldiers returning
from conflict in Iraq and Afghanistan and how their lives are forever changed. For
the wounded, advances in technology have saved thousands of lives, but is the
government prepared for the long-term cost of treating our returning veterans?

Additional Airings:

Tue., Dec. 26th 11:00 PM ET
Wed., Dec. 27th 7:00 PM ET 
Sat., Dec. 30th 1:30 PM ET


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

My wife and I watched this show earlier this evening. It's definitely nice to see programming like this without commercials. Another sad commentary on how injured soldiers are treated once they get back home.

John


----------



## Grandpa Train (Mar 19, 2005)

JM Anthony said:


> My wife and I watched this show earlier this evening. It's definitely nice to see programming like this without commercials. Another sad commentary on how injured soldiers are treated once they get back home.
> 
> John


It's Dan Rather reporting, you have to make sure if it is true.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I recommend this show to everyone.

This is the kind of news reporting you would hope to see on the networks, but simply don't anymore. My hat is off to Dan Rather, and HDNet for putting this together. I've watched two episodes and I've been highly impressed with both. 

If you are a Jon Stewart fan, think of it this way:

Dan Rather is answering the well-deserved, frequent criticisms of Stewart's brand of comedy. He is answering it with the kind of reporting that should be watched by every American. This is the kind of reporting that could put respect back into the nightly newscast. 

If you can, make time to watch this show.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue., January 2, 2007 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT

*Dan Rather Reports - The Bush Legacy*

A talk with noted historians about the Presidency of George W. Bush
and how he will be viewed against others who've sat in the Oval Office.

Additional airings:

Tue., Jan. 2 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Wed., Jan. 3 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, Jan 6 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, Jan 7 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

RATHER is very consistent. Hates Republicans and Loves Democrates. He has shown his political leaning. Do you think he will ever be critical of any Democratic President? His coverage is not balanced, and never will be.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

The show is very good. Good decision by Mark Cuban to get Dan..


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

lwilli201 said:


> RATHER is very consistent. Hates Republicans and Loves Democrates. He has shown his political leaning. Do you think he will ever be critical of any Democratic President? His coverage is not balanced, and never will be.


I saw a bit of Rather's show the other night, and he was defending Pres. Bush, so I guess it's all in one's point of view.


----------



## BaldEagle (Jun 19, 2006)

Rathers' comments on the forged Texas National Guard documents were basicaly that they were: "Fake but accurate". These phony documents, released on national TV weeks before an election, were an obvious attempt to influence the outcome. Rather saw nothing wrong with the story?

How can that buffoon ever be taken seriously?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

That debate is for another thread which has already been hashed out some time ago. 

Please try to stay within the theme of HD Programming. 

Thanks. :sure:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue., Jan. 16th 8:00 PM ET *Premiere*

*General John Batiste; Fallen Hero; Elite Search and Rescue*

Dan Rather interviews former General John Batiste about President Bush's
plan to send more troops to Iraq; a family pays tribute to a fallen hero; and
dramatic footage from Mt. Hood with an elite search and rescue team.

Additional airings:

Tue., Jan. 16th 11:00 PM ET 
Wed., Jan. 17th 7:00 PM ET 
Sat., Jan. 20th 1:30 PM ET 
Sun., Jan. 21st 7:00 PM ET 
Fri., Jan. 26th 1:00 AM ET


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In an interview with Dan Rather, Former US General John Batiste reveals startling details
on the proposed troop surge that is part of President Bush's new plan for the war in Iraq.

"Twenty thousand troops. Five brigade combat teams...", said General Batiste, "equates
to probably 6,000 combat soldiers."

When asked to explain the difference, the General said that within a brigade combat team
there are infantry soldiers, however there are also troops providing the maintenance,
medical support and fueling, etc...

"You can't exist without them," said General Batiste, "so when you talk about a brigade
combat team, that may be four or five thousand soldiers. There's only a fraction of that
total that are actual war fighters. Kicking down doors. Going after Moqtada al-Sadr."

General Batiste is a 31-year veteran of the United States Army, a West Point graduate
and two-time combat veteran. He led the First Infantry Division, twenty-two thousand
soldiers, into Iraq.

In the interview, Gen. Batiste goes on to discuss his experiences not only in Iraq and but
also within the walls of the Pentagon. You can see this insightful interview in its entirety
on "Dan Rather Reports" Tonight, Tuesday, January 16th on HDNet at 8:00pm ET, with a
repeat at 11:00pm ET.

A transcript of the broadcast will be available via the Dan Rather Reports page on the HDNet
web site on Wednesday morning. DVDs and downloads are also available to the media.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> RATHER is very consistent. Hates Republicans and Loves Democrates. He has shown his political leaning. Do you think he will ever be critical of any Democratic President? His coverage is not balanced, and never will be.


Sounds like an antidote for Fox News.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Hopefully he will remember that when he forges documents from the 1960s to not use MS Word to do so, this time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue., Feb. 6th 8:00 PM ET * Premiere! *

*The Heroes are Dying*

A close-up look at how 9-11 is still affecting those heroic first responders;
many of the police and firefighters who spent weeks atop the toxic pile that
was the World Trade Center are now sick and dying from lung diseases.

Additional airings:

Tue., Feb. 6th 11:00 PM ET 
Wed., Feb. 7th 2:00 AM ET 
Wed., Feb. 7th 7:00 PM ET 
Sat., Feb. 10th 1:30 PM ET 
Sun., Feb. 11th 7:00 PM ET


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

jaywdetroit said:


> I recommend this show to everyone.
> 
> This is the kind of news reporting you would hope to see on the networks, but simply don't anymore. My hat is off to Dan Rather, and HDNet for putting this together. I've watched two episodes and I've been highly impressed with both.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself.

When I first read about this show and how Cuban gave Rather full editorial control with no oversight and no board of directors to be beholden to, I thought, "OK, I'll check it out."

I'm glad I did. It's good to see that the spirit of Edward R. Murrow is not completely dead in this country!


----------



## Chazb (Jan 29, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> RATHER is very consistent. Hates Republicans and Loves Democrates. He has shown his political leaning. Do you think he will ever be critical of any Democratic President? His coverage is not balanced, and never will be.


He is alot more balanced than rush or sean.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Chazb said:


> He is alot more balanced than rush or sean.


Yes, well, that's kind of the point.

Rush and Sean et al are entertainers, not newspeople.

They may present themselves in a manner that "implies" they are doing the news, but they are really just talk show hosts, not reporters. 
They are very good at what they do, but what they do is not news.

And that is what has become the problem with almost ALL major news outlets. They have become/are becoming entertainment. And as such, have to now compete for ratings.

The problem started the minute the news show became a profit center. 
And, ironically, it was 60 Minutes that started it all.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Feb 20 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Medical Marijuana*

Possession of marijuana could lead to jail time. But medical researchers are
learning that it may also lead to significant advances in medicine. Dan Rather
Reports investigates important new information on the plant that some
researchers are calling the "aspirin of the 21st century".

Additional airings:

Tue, Feb 20 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Feb 21 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Feb 20 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Feb 21 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, Feb 24 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, Feb 25 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Feb 27 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT

*Race To The White House * *LIVE*

Talking Politics At Princeton University - Live from Princeton University in
Princeton, New Jersey, Dan Rather hosts a town hall meeting looking at
the race to the White House that's still 20 months away, but already in full
swing for more than a dozen candidates.

Additional airings:

Tue, Feb 27 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Wed, Feb 28 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Feb 27- 11:00 PM PT
Wed, Feb 28 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, Mar 3 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, Mar 4 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*HDNet to feature a live, one-hour "Dan Rather Reports" entitled "Race To The White House
- Talking Politics At Princeton University" TONIGHT, February 27th at 8:00pm ET*



> Dan Rather hosts a LIVE town hall meeting at Princeton University along with Time Magazine
> columnist Joe Klein
> 
> What: HDNet to present a one-hour special episode of "Dan Rather Reports", LIVE from the
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Mar 6 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *Premiere*

*Combat Photographer*

The story of a U.S. Marine who videotaped in hi-definition America's invasion into Iraq. 
The pictures will not only tell the story of the invasion but what it's like to be in combat,
as only hi-def can provide.

Additional airings:

Tue, Mar 6 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Wed, Mar 7 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Mar 6 - 11:00 PM PT
Wed, Mar 7 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, Mar 10 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT
Sun, Mar 11 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Mar 13 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *LIVE!*

*Latino Invasions *

For anyone caught entering the United States illegally, there's a new reality -- detention centers.
The Bush administration has stopped the long accepted practice of "catch and release" for
illegal immigrants and is instead locking them up. While the government tries to slow the influx,
there's no stopping the flood of Latino culture that is exploding on the American scene, from
television and movies to some of the most popular new music. A special town hall meeting
live from Austin, Texas.

Addiional airings:

Tue, Mar 13 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Wed, Mar 14 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Mar 13 - 11:00 PM PT
Wed, Mar 14 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, Mar 17 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT
Sun, Mar 18 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Mar 20 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Afghanistan: The Problem with Poppies *

Dan Rather travels to the wild frontier of Afghanistan where massive drug
production is threatening to turn the country into a narco-state. The money
coming from heroin production is funding a resurgence of the Taliban and
terrorism.

Additional airings:

Tue, Mar 20 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Wed, Mar 21 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Mar 20 - 11:00 PM PT
Wed, Mar 21 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, Mar 24 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT
Sun, Mar 25 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Mar 27 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Cooking with Clones*

It all began with Dolly the sheep, but coming soon to a supermarket near you:
cloned beef. And if the Food and Drug Administration has its way, it won't be
labeled.

Also, Pakistan: what are Americans getting for the billions of taxpayer dollars
sent to the military dictator Pervez Musharraf? With the resurgence of the
Taliban in Pakistan, some in Congress are asking questions.

Additional airings:

Tue, Mar 27 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Mar 28 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Mar 27 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Mar 28 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT 
Sat, Mar 31 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, Apr 1 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## bobsloop (Nov 22, 2006)

So now we can see his lies in high definition. Nice.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

bobsloop said:


> So now we can see his lies in high definition. Nice.


Can we, for once, chill on the political statements?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Apr 3 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports: New Rule of the Game*

Democrats campaigned to end the culture of corruption in Washington, as well as
limit or end lobbyists access to lawmakers. But so far it's been more talk than action
with the influence industry as cozy as ever with lawmakers.

Also, what's killing the coral in the Florida Keys?

Additional airings:

Tue, Apr 3 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Apr 4 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Apr 3 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Apr 4 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT 
Sat, Apr 7 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, Apr 8 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a good show and, unlike the news programming on the networks, it's all HD. Let's hope Nick gets his HDNets back soon so he can watch it.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Me too! :sure:


----------



## bobsloop (Nov 22, 2006)

purtman said:


> Can we, for once, chill on the political statements?


It's not a political statement. He has been proven to lie. Why would you watch news he does? When do you believe him?


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

bobsloop said:


> It's not a political statement. He has been proven to lie. Why would you watch news he does? When do you believe him?


Since he lies i guess then the Democrates are going to fight the lobbist and not be as evil as the reps. this statement I made is nonsense as is yours do not speak unless you watch his programs because Dan Rather may back your point of view.


----------



## bobsloop (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't care if he supports my views or not. He lies. Enough said.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HDnet - Tue, Apr 10 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports: Made in China*

For national security reasons, everything the military uses, from bombs to berets has,
since World War II, been made in the USA. But now there's a move to outsource the
manufacture of military hardware to countries such as China and Russia. Plus, he's
being called "America's Mayor". A look at how Rudy Giuliani ran New York City
before 9-11. And, dramatic rescues at sea from U.S. Coast Guard choppers.

Additional airings:

Tue, Apr 10 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Wed, Apr 11 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Apr 10 - 11:00 PM PT
Wed, Apr 11 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, Apr 14 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT
Sun, Apr 15 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> But now there's a move to outsource the manufacture of military hardware to countries such as China and Russia.


Insanity.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

bobsloop said:


> I don't care if he supports my views or not. He lies. Enough said.


Have you ever lied? If you have, then we have to say the same for you.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

purtman said:


> Have you ever lied? If you have, then we have to say the same for you.


40+ years in the biz and he makes a mistake once (which his producers told him it was legit and the news department backed it up).

That's a pretty good record!

When he found out it wasn't he resigned.

Can the same be said for others out there!!!


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I've been watching this show quite a bit since it started airing. I think it is fair to say he does a good job trying to give equal time to both sides of an issue on anything controversial. 

I think this is the best news show on television. It's a shame its not more popular and perhaps syndicated out to other channels.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

bobsloop said:


> I don't care if he supports my views or not. He lies. Enough said.


Can you provide an example, please?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

rcoleman111 said:


> Can you provide an example, please?


That debate is for another forum - let's stick to the topic of HDNet programming.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

jaywdetroit said:


> I think it is fair to say he does a good job trying to give equal time to both sides of an issue on anything controversial.


Last week's segment on lobbying and influence peddling was a good example.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HDNet - Tue, Apr 17 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports: Instant Urban*

What if you could start a city from scratch? A unique experiment in urban planning
in Denver has become a model for what a city could become in the future with low
income housing in the same area as million dollar homes.

Also, the state of baseball as seen from the inner city on the anniversary of Jackie
Robinson's entry into the major leagues.

Additional airings:

Tue, Apr 17 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Apr 18 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Apr 17 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Apr 18 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT 
Sun, Apr 22 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

Yup.
Lets worry about Dan Rather.

Aide to Americans before Foreign Aide.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Nick said:


> HDNet - Tue, Apr 17 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *
> 
> *Dan Rather Reports: Instant Urban*
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to this one. I heard some comments about how the death of the ***** Leagues (which followed Robinson's entrance into MLB) affected many southern cities. I wonder if this will be addressed in the second part.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sun, Apr 22 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT * Special Report *

*Dan Rather Reports: Virginia Tech*

Dan reports from the Virginia Tech campus in Blacksburg. Also, Corey Booker, Newark,
New Jersey's 37-year-old Mayor and his mission to change the image of the city.

~~~~~

Fri., Apr 27 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * LIVE! *

*John Mellencamp and Dan Rather: A Conversation*

This unique _one-on-one_ event takes place immediately following the live broadcast of the
John Mellencamp concert from Walter Reed Military Hospital in Washington, D.C. Details
to be announced.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Apr 24 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT

*Dan Rather Reports - Exodus *

Hundreds of thousands of Iraqis are fleeing their country to Syria
in search of safety. But that's not their final stop. Many are being
smuggled to Europe and beyond.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Apr 24 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Apr 25 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Apr 24 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Apr 25 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT 
Fri, Apr 27 - 9:30 PM ET / 6:30 PM PT


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Dan Rather report remains me of what 60 minutes used to be.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, May 1 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - Toxic Trailers *

Some of the thousands of people along the Gulf Coast still living in travel trailers
say formaldehyde used to build the campers is making them sick. Also, take a ride
on the straight talk express as Dan Rather sits down with Republican presidential
hopeful John Mc Cain.

Additional Airings:

Tue, May 1 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, May 2 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, May 1 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, May 2 - 7:00 PM ET /4:00 PM PT 
Sat, May 5 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, May 6 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, May 8 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - Civilians at War*

Tens of thousands of American citizens are serving their country in Iraq as civilian
contractors. They are the untold story of the war with hundreds killed and wounded.

Also, why aren't there more African Americans playing major league baseball, and
on the anniversary of the Kent State shooting, a professor who witnessed the event
and now teaches about it.

Additional Airings:

Tue, May 8 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, May 9 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, May 8 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, May 9 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT 
Sat, May 12 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, May 13 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, May 15 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - Green Scare*

Some Muslims and Arab Americans complain this country is returning
to the McCarthy era and the red scare.

Additional Airings:

Tue, May 15 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, May 16 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, May 15 - 11:00 PM PT
Wed, May 16 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT
Sat, May 19 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, May 20 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, May 22 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

_*Dan Rather Reports - Where are the Bees?*_

Dan Rather Reports learns of amazing new discoveries scientists and the
government are making in the quest for why bees are dying. Also, more 
on the story of formaldehyde gas in trailers provided to hurricane victims.
Immigrants talk about what new legislation pending in congress would
mean to them.

Additional Airings:

Tue, May 22 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, May 23 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, May 22 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, May 23 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT 
Sat, May 26 - 1:30 PM ET / 10:30 AM PT 
Sun, May 27 - 7:00 PM ET / 4:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jun 5 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *Premiere*

*Dan Rather Reports - A Question of Rights*

Is the Justice Department's Civil Rights division no longer enforcing anti-
discrimination laws? That's the allegation of some former career lawyers
with the agency, who also say they were moved out because they didn't
follow the current administration's conservative mantra.

Also, Rather travels to Mexico to meet the hero of the poor, the masked
man of Mexico, _Subcomandante Marcos_.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jun 5 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jun 6 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jun 5 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jun 6 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Wed, Jun 6 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jun 12 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - West Point at War*

Cadets learn about "duty, honor, and country" while preparing
to lead troops in a hostile world.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jun 12 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jun 13 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jun 12 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jun 13 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Wed, Jun 13 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jun 19 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - Going Behind the Mask *

There is a mysterious masked man who speaks for the poor and dispossessed of
Mexico who are the descendants of an ancient empire. And he has a message he
thinks Americans need to hear.

Also, what if you could hail an airplane like you would hail a taxi? A new group of
jets are on the horizon that may revolutionize air travel, but can they return to the
romance of flight?

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jun 19 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jun 20 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jun 19 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jun 20 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Wed, Jun 20 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jul 3 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT

*Dan Rather Reports: Coming Home*

It's been said that war changes everything. On Dan Rather Reports, a look at American
soldiers returning from conflict in Iraq and Afghanistan and how their lives are forever
changed. For the wounded, advances in technology have saved thousands of lives, but
is the government prepared for the long term cost of treating returning vets?

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jul 3 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 4 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jul 3 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 4 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Fri, Jul 6 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Fri, Jul 6 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jul 10 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - The Most Wanted Man in Iran *

A young Iranian rebel and his band of guerillas are terrorizing the Iranian
government. Is he backed by the CIA? Also, whistleblowers say Boeing airplanes
have parts that are "bashed to fit" and unsafe to fly. And, Barack Obama is
raising more money than any presidential candidate. See how he does it.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jul 10 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 11 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jul 10 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 11 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT
Wed, Jul 11 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM ET


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jul 17 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - Military Justice *

A US Marine received word on the fate of his court martial for murdering
Iraqi civilians. And a remembrance of Lady Bird Johnson.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jul 17 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 18 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jul 17 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 18 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT 
Fri, Jul 20 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Fri, Jul 20 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jul 24 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT

*Dan Rather Reports - The Constitution in Question *

A panel of legal thinkers debate the different views of executive power and the
Bush Administration in the aftermath of 9/11.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jul 24 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 25 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jul 24 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Jul 25 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Wed, Jul 25 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT 
Fri, Jul 27 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Fri, Jul 27 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Jul 31 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT

*Dan Rather Reports - West Point at War*

Cadets learn about "duty, honor, and country" while preparing to lead troops
in a hostile world.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Jul 31 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Aug 1 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Jul 31 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Aug 1 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Wed, Aug 1 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT 
Fri, Aug 3 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Fri, Aug 3 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Aug 14 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - The Trouble with Touch Screens*

An investigation into the voting machine industry that reveals serious
irregularities with the latest touch screen technology.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Aug 14 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Aug 15 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Aug 14 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Aug 15 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Wed, Aug 15 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT 
Fri, Aug 17 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT



> *Press Release: Dallas (August 7, 2007)* - Next Tuesday's episode of Dan Rather Reports devotes an entire hour to an exclusive investigation into what could be serious irregularities with touch-screen voting machines throughout the United States and with the punch cards that were used in the 2000 race in Florida.
> 
> After Florida's voting fiasco in 2000, the federal government has spent billions to "fix" the system. In "The Trouble with Touch Screens," Dan Rather Reports examines whether or not the system has indeed been repaired or has the new technology just made the problem worse?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Aug 21 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *Premiere*

*Dan Rather Reports - The Prime Minister in Exile *

Former Pakistani Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto is attempting to return to her homeland
after years in exile. She's backed by the Bush administration, which is trying to keep the
government of America's key ally from collapsing.

Also, a candid interview with New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg. Plus story updates.

Additional Airings:

Tue, Aug 21 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT 
Wed, Aug 22 - 2:00 AM ET / Tue, Aug 21 - 11:00 PM PT 
Wed, Aug 22 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT 
Wed, Aug 22 - 6:00 PM ET / 3:00 PM PT 
Thu, Aug 23 - 11:00 AM ET / 8:00 AM PT


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tuesday, Sep 25 - 8:00 PM ET/5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - America Over There *

A rare visit to one of the most dangerous places on earth, Somalia. Since the U.S
pulled out more than a decade ago, Somalia has fallen deeper into crisis. But there
is still American involvement, this time by proxy. Also, the United States is sending
billions to Pakistan to fight terrorism. But Pakistan's dictator has found another use
for the money. And a Louisiana woman suddenly finds her neighbor is a mountain
of trash, courtesy of the Katrina cleanup.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

I really enjoy this program


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> I really enjoy this program


Me too!
Wonder when they will do the Dan Rather VS CBS episode


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

me no likey


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Oct 2 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports: Christian Soldiers*

A watchdog group claims members of far right wing evangelical Christian groups
are having an undue influence on the US military. Plus, a trek to Greenland where
scientists report the ice is melting much more rapidly than they anticipated. And
voting rights - the Supreme Court has agreed to hear whether voters should have
government-issued ID's to vote.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Oct 9 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - One Man vs. China*

Dan Rather visits with the Dalai Lama. The man who calls himself "just a simple
monk" tells us the Chinese, who exiled him decades ago, lack the moral authority
to become a super power.

Check schedule for additional airings


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Oct 16 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *Premiere*

*Dan Rather Reports - Into Africa *

With little fanfare and even less notice, the U.S. Military will now have a new
command dedicated to Africa. Also, an inside look at the American security
company called Blackwater.

Check schedule for additional airings


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Oct 23 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - The Passion of His Politics*

A Candid Conversation with James Carville - Dan Rather and democratic
strategist James Carville discuss the state of politics-2008.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Oct 30 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT

*Dan Rather Reports - Heroes at Home *

The stories of two remarkable women and how they are dealing with the realities
of lives changed forever by war because loved ones were killed or injured fighting
in Iraq. Also, a deal is brewing between the Bush administration and the Mexican
government that will mean hundreds of millions* of tax dollars going to Mexico to
fight the drug cartels.

(Ed. note: *another network reported this figure at $1.2 Billion)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Nov 6 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *

*Dan Rather Reports - The Dosage Dilemma *

Many parents were alarmed when infant and children's cold medicines
were pulled from the market and deemed unsafe. In fact, two thirds of
drugs prescribed for children have not undergone pediatric testing.

Also, the anatomy of a cyber attack that brought a country to its knees.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Nov 20 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *Premiere*

*Dan Rather Reports - Pay Dirt: Subsidies and the American Farmer*

Some farmers are worried that huge subsides are a waste. Also, a visit to
the backwaters of Burma and taming Louisiana's wetlands.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Dec 4 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *Premiere*

*Dan Rather Reports - G.I. Gangs*

Reports that gang members are enlisting in the U.S. military have terrified
police. Also, changes in Indian law could soon make low cost generic drugs
unaffordable to many.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Tue, Dec 11 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT *Premiere*

*Dan Rather Reports - Church & State: Separation Anxieties *

A discussion with legal scholars about how the U.S. Constitution governs the
balance of religion and government in American life. Teaching the Bible in
public schools is happening across the country, but is it constitutional?


----------



## Casey21 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the program updates, Nick. I love this show. Finally, a news program that goes in depth on topics and is actually news!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

December 18 at 8:00 p.m. ET / 5:00 p.m. PT

*Dan Rather Reports - Pressuring the Prosecutor*

Dan Rather interviews Former Guantanamo Chief Prosecutor Colonel Morris
Davis. Rather sits down with Colonel Davis who resigned his post in October
this year, citing political pressure.

More: http://www.hd.net/pressrelease.html?2007-12-13-02.html


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

Grandpa Train said:


> It's Dan Rather reporting, you have to make sure if it is true.


Oh ,it's true the government did the same types of things to us VietNam veterans when we came home. In Nam we got the everything we needed but when we came back it bottom of the barrel treatment.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

Kapeman said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> When I first read about this show and how Cuban gave Rather full editorial control with no oversight and no board of directors to be beholden to, I thought, "OK, I'll check it out."
> 
> I'm glad I did. It's good to see that the spirit of Edward R. Murrow is not completely dead in this country!


It this open minded ,unclouded thinking that not only made Cuban a billionaire but
a well liked person.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

bobsloop said:


> I don't care if he supports my views or not. He lies. Enough said.


Please get off the soap box ,everything he reported about Bush was true,but it was a brilliant move by Rove to see to it that those documents were fake.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

Kapeman said:


> 40+ years in the biz and he makes a mistake once (which his producers told him it was legit and the news department backed it up).
> 
> That's a pretty good record!
> 
> ...


He has more integrity than the entire Faux News Network.


----------



## Terry740 (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> Tue, Aug 14 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT * Premiere *
> 
> *Dan Rather Reports - The Trouble with Touch Screens*
> 
> ...


The part about the hanging chads on the voting cards used in Florida was an eye opener.


----------

